# Silicone Mask Make and Take



## operatingnurse (Sep 21, 2009)

Here's a look at the very lifelike silicone mask that I made at our CalHauntSNorCal make and take last month.

The kit:









The mask:


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Cool. I hope we get to a project like this in AZ Haunters.


----------



## VexFX (Sep 27, 2011)

Nice, looks like you all had a lot of fun!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Very cool! Nice work. Sounds like a great class to experience.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Did you guys do a life cast of everyone's face, or did you all work off a set bust/facial casting?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

That is really cool! Great job!


----------



## operatingnurse (Sep 21, 2009)

The picture above of the kit was how it looked when we arrived. The lifecasts were generic forms. We had the option to bring our own lifecast, but I don't think anyone did. It appears very realistic up close in good light so low light should be really effective.


----------



## neomage2021 (Mar 13, 2012)

Awesome. I just started sculpting and casting in silicone. Great fun and awesome results


----------

